# Red bikini line 35 weeks



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi

My bone at my bikini line area when my underwear would sit is red raw and very sore. Area is swollen. I'm 35 weeks at the minute. Just starting putting sodacrem on the area today. Is this common?


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Hails 

Have you had a section before? 
Sorry to be blunt are you a slim lady or a more voluptuous build like myself? 
Is it itchy? 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi im very petite carrying little weight. Went to gp today. Gave me cream just my underwear rubbing badly on one side. Hopefully this helps. I did mention to him that my left leg behind my knee and down around my ankle has a burning sensation. Is that normal? Should I be worried. He said just pregnancy but as the day has went on its burning bad.


----------

